# Verizon to Sprint?



## Fuelin

Has anyone made the swap? Did you find that the service reliability and savings were as advertised? I have 3 Verizon devices and feel I'm overpaying.


----------



## mrau

I know I pay more for Verizon, but they have much better coverage than Sprint. They even have the new commercials where the old "can you hear me now" Verizon guy is bragging that Sprint is close to Verizon's coverage.

If you don't need a constant strong signal Sprint would save you some $$$.


----------



## Toby_Corgi

You are overpaying with Verizon. If most of your use is in large metro areas, any of the carriers are good although they all have their weak spots. If you need coverage in more rural areas, Verizon or AT&T have the best coverage although Sprint and T-Mobile are getting better, depending on the location. There are apps and websites you can consult that have actual performance maps for all of the carriers.


----------



## OnedayScratch

We went the other way. Sprint is terrible here where just about anywhere I go, Verizon has a signal.


----------



## TxFig

Toby_Corgi said:


> You are overpaying with Verizon. If most of your use is in large metro areas, .


That's a pretty big "if".

I live in Bryan and work in College Station. The signal from Sprint is absolutely horrific. And when you do get a signal, it's 3g (not 4g) so the data connection is worthless. And it's even worse if you get even 2 miles outside the city limits.

Yes, Verizon is expensive. But paying even a dime to Sprint is simply flushing money down the toilet. At least with Verizon, I am getting something for the money.


----------



## DSL_PWR

mrau said:


> I know I pay more for Verizon, but they have much better coverage than Sprint. They even have the new commercials where the old "can you hear me now" Verizon guy is bragging that Sprint is close to Verizon's coverage.


just like the jamie foxx commercials on every 5 mins?

I have Sprint. Been with them since 2002. I've had signal issues in two places and neither of those was in Texas. One was out in Wyoming (mountains) and the other was Ohio (middle of nowhere).

It seems that when friends of mine who have Verizon have a signal so do I and vice versa. I have some AT&T friends who never have a signal and are always griping about dropped or missed calls.

During their upgrade Sprint did report having a few issues with call drops and text message issues but once the upgrades were done to the towers all has been well and I never experienced any of those issues.

I have considered switching several times just because. I go to Verizon and the same service I have with Sprint is usually about $50-$80 more per month and with AT&T it's usually about the same MO.

It's a toss up with any company these days. I like Sprint and you like _______....

Just have to find a carrier that fits your needs both in coverage and price. Good luck.


----------



## Toby_Corgi

TxFig said:


> That's a pretty big "if".
> 
> I live in Bryan and work in College Station. The signal from Sprint is absolutely horrific. And when you do get a signal, it's 3g (not 4g) so the data connection is worthless. And it's even worse if you get even 2 miles outside the city limits.
> 
> Yes, Verizon is expensive. But paying even a dime to Sprint is simply flushing money down the toilet. At least with Verizon, I am getting something for the money.


Well, I did say "large metro areas". Apparently B/CS doesn't qualify. 

At my Austin house, Verizon and AT&T are very marginal, but T-Mobile is solid. Just depends where you are relative to the towers. By all means, if you need the best chance of coverage in non-metro areas, Verizon is your best option followed by AT&T.


----------



## Toby_Corgi

Let me add that voice and texting service isn't that much different for any of the carriers. It's high speed data service (3G or better) that varies outside metro areas.

The fact is, they all have coverage gaps, just in different places.


----------



## carryyourbooks

Toby_Corgi said:


> You are overpaying with Verizon. If most of your use is in large metro areas, any of the carriers are good although they all have their weak spots. If you need coverage in more rural areas, Verizon or AT&T have the best coverage although Sprint and T-Mobile are getting better, depending on the location. There are apps and websites you can consult that have actual performance maps for all of the carriers.


This is not true. I had Sprint here in the Houston area and dropped calls daily. I hardly ever drop calls with Verizon.


----------



## Toby_Corgi

carryyourbooks said:


> This is not true. I had Sprint here in the Houston area and dropped calls daily. I hardly ever drop calls with Verizon.


How long ago was your Sprint experience? They're all constantly improving their coverage.


----------



## TxFig

Toby_Corgi said:


> Well, I did say "large metro areas". Apparently B/CS doesn't qualify.
> 
> At my Austin house, Verizon and AT&T are very marginal, but T-Mobile is solid. Just depends where you are relative to the towers. By all means, if you need the best chance of coverage in non-metro areas, Verizon is your best option followed by AT&T.


If you live in one of those "large metro areas" you are already living a life in purgatory I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy. :biggrin:



DSL_PWR said:


> just like the jamie foxx commercials on every 5 mins?
> 
> I have Sprint. Been with them since 2002. I've had signal issues in two places and neither of those was in Texas. One was out in Wyoming (mountains) and the other was Ohio (middle of nowhere).


I used to have Sprint too. I couldn't get rid of them fast enough. Being that this is a fishing board, here is a list of places I could not get a signal (in TEXAS) with Sprint:

Port Aransas
Port O'Conner
Surf Side
pretty much anywhere in Galveston Bay
Lake Somerville
Lake Conroe
Lake Travis

and Venice, LA (ok, that's not Texas). Although to be fair, the Verizon signal was crappy (and AT&T also did not have a signal).

For a FISHING board, having a solid 4G signal in FISHING areas would seem to be a prerequisite....


----------



## Kool gal

My husband had sprint and I left sprint to go to Verizon and my husband joined me 8 months later. Costumer service is awful at sprint. So unhappy with them and their service. Verizon offers discounts and if you have a drop call they will credit your bill for the inconvenience. Had a **** load of drop calls with sprint....absolutely drive me nuts.. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

If it wasn't for the wifi at the house in Friendswood my Sprint phone would not ever get on the internet.


----------



## redspeck

Verizon already for 6 years, works great for me. I switched from T Mobil. That service was terrible.


----------



## mstrelectricman

I fired sprint long ago cause their coverage sux! My brother still has one phone on sprint and their coverage still sux! I went with verizon 10 years ago cause their coverage is much better and still use them. YES! They charge too much but, sprint? You must be kidding. Like their comms say, "we still ain't as good as verizon but....bla,bla,bla,bla!"
When I have a phone that drops calls, I drop kick it outa my life.Period.


----------



## popeye_iv

We went from att to sprint to verizon. There was really no cost savings savings. 

Sprint coverage is terrible. Even on the areas that are covered the signal is weak. It was hard to get a data signal inside large buildings. The signal would fade the fastest off shore. Less than the miles out.


----------



## bd24

Switched from sprint to verizon. Had Sprint for a long time in both Austin and Houston. I was on a Sprint unlimited data plan, which sounded good in theory, but if you weren't in 4G range data was awful as someone mentioned before. First world problems, but when you drive a lot for work and need to put an address into google maps or such, it never worked unless 4G. Maybe it has improved. 

I love how Sprint's new advertising is like...."while we aren't quite as good as verizon, we are still pretty good."

Considering how much I use my phone, and how much I assume most of you rely on your phones for work and such, why not go with the most reliable. That is Verizon in my opinion.


----------



## Fuelin

Thank you everyone for the feedback


----------



## mastercylinder60

I was with Verizon for years until I finally got tired of them wanting to charge me $15 more every time I went over my data limit (I use a lot of data), and I always found Verizon's customer service to be horrid. If you want to speak to a human being at Verizon, expect it to be awhile.

I decided to try T-Mobile, and so far I have had almost no problems, and their customer service is excellent. If you want to talk to a human being, I get one almost immediately. T-Mobile is unlimited everything. They say that if you go beyond your data limit you may experience slower speeds, but so far I haven't noticed that.

I may get a dropped call once or twice a month with T-Mobile, but I can live with that when I remember that I'm paying close to 2/3 less each month than I was paying with Verizon.

I have never heard anything good about Sprint.


----------



## lurejunkee

I just moved from Sprint to AT&T. My sprint coverage was horrible and I didn't get service out where we hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt500

I guess I am just lucky. I have been with Sprint since 2010, and have absolutely no complaints with them. The thought of switching carriers has never entered my mind. Most of my time is spent in "metro" areas, but I do get out in the sticks from time to time with no issue.


----------



## fishin shallow

Been with Sprint for over 10 years. Good enough for me. Unlimited everything. If I drop a call better for me I didn't really want to talk to them. If it doesn't ring even better. But then again I'm on the phone all day so a missed call is a welcome relief.


----------



## 1fisher77316

Verizon to Sprint - Hell no! I'm on the North side and my phone is critical to my home and my business. 12 plus years of Sprint and finally I could no longer put up with the dropped calls and slow data. We made the change 2 years ago. It was and is well worth what I pay for Verizon. Every week people moving to our area (just North of The Woodlands) are online asking what they can do to get phone service that actually works. If you live in the middle of the city and don't need service in the suburbs , the country or most of the Coast then Sprint will do fine. And by the way, I had their unlimited service with 3 phones for years. I'm thankful for an alternative that actually works.
Tight lines
1Fisher77316


----------



## Fuelin

Looks like I'll stay put. Thank you all


----------



## bullred764

Anyone else swapped to Sprint


----------



## dbarham

Same here about time I get my unlimited data back


----------



## teeroy

With paid off phones, our Verizon bill with 10GB of shared data and 2 phones is $100 a month. That's not bad. 

Verizon just came out with their unlimited data plan again, but it comes with a catch. It slows down after 22MB and it costs a little bit.


----------



## fishingcacher

I have been on Verizon since one time in San Diego I was in a dead zone and couldn't call my daughter at all. Verizon also works better when I am fishing on the beach. The downside is the CDMA technology requires a different type of phone.


----------



## Mr. Breeze

Ad I saw on TV today said Verizon Unlimited $45 a month if you go with auto pay.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy

Fuelin said:


> Has anyone made the swap? Did you find that the service reliability and savings were as advertised? I have 3 Verizon devices and feel I'm overpaying.


My wife and I have been with Sprint ever since we got our first cell phones. Don't really know how great a deal we have, but my wife has 2 phones and I have 1. we pay about 140 a month for the 3 phones. Only thing I don't like is when they offer a deal for new customers, their established customers are not included. I'm sure you can find better pricing but overall quality of service and reliability have been good. I guess I'm just one who does not like change in anything. Good luck to you!
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## rockyraider

I had Sprint for quiet a while several years back. Sorry guys, but unless something has drastically changed, Sprint sucks if you get off of the beaten path, period. For those of ya'll who say you've never lost coverage with Sprint, ya'll must not venture far from metro areas. I can name a bunch of places where I've been and zero coverage with Sprint and my buddies on AT&T are literally standing next to me calling and using internet/data. 

As stated earlier, several places I had zero phone capabilities and others were fine. A couple are around Port A/POC, Ft. Hood, out in West Texas where I hunt, Frio River, and on and on. 

AT&T is expensive, but it works great for me and their coverage is awesome.


----------

